# Dragonlasers laser pointers: The good, the bad and the ugly



## luvlasers (Jan 10, 2007)

After carefully watching from the sidelines and doing a fair bit of research (unavoidable on a low budget but want high power), I eventually opted for a 125mW from www.dragonlasers.com

www.wickedlasers.com has a reputation for excellent service and they have a large following but the price of their higher end laser pointers was too much for me. www.laserglow.com has some great lasers (love the Hercules) but nothing around the 100mW mark in the laser pointer style. Checked out a few other sites such as www.megalasers.com and decided against them. It goes with out speaking that I did not even contemplate www.ebay.com


The Dragonlaser itself


It is very elegant with the gold and black coloring. The kind of style you’d expect to find in an expensive parker pen. It would make a good gift for some one who wanted a classy look. I ‘m more partial to something sleek and high. 

I’ve heard that it is the same type of laser that was sold by wicked. Has the same look.










Burning ability

For bursting balloons, it can burst any color at a range of at least 3 meters. Using a sharpie on the white colored and lighter balloons does help a little. Matches are easy and can be lit in less than a second. Very quick to sting naked skin. I’m not sadistic enough to see if it will burn. Smokes leather and can burn holes in foam cups. 

The beam

Wow, the beam is mesmerizing. Using this at night can give you a god complex. The beam is so bright and seems to go for ever. No problem reaching the bottom of low clouds. Haha you can keep your starwars death ray.

Heat and duty cycle

So far to be safe, I’ve kept with in the 100sec/10sec duty cycle. It does get warm but I can’t see any drop in power. Have not being willing to try for longer. 

Divergence


I was initially worried that I might have a divergence problem so I read up, got some advice and did a few divergence tests and used a divergence calculator. Panicked over nothing, no divergence problem. Just a bit higher than the specified divergence.


This thread was a big help https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/143261


In summary

Great power and burning ability, brilliant beam, excellent quality and best prices.

On the down side, I would prefer a cooler looking laser. I find that its style is a bit too formal but that’s just me. My friends keep bugging me to borrow it. NO WAY.

Pictures

Don’t have any decent photos myself so the pictures used are links from www.dragonlasers.com (unauthorized cough cough)








*Pic removed by Kiessling. Sorry, no outside pics of high powered lasers. Please read stickies about that. Thanx.
bernhard

* 
If any one else has a dragonlaser or the equivalent wicked laser, post your feedback. We can form a self help group


----------



## ted_park (Jan 10, 2007)

I have one of the 125mw Dragonlasers and I am satisfied with it. 

1) There is no output shutter, so don't go putting it in your pocket and filling up the optics with dust.

2) If you do put it in your pocket and fill the optics up with dust, the end cap is easily removable so you can clean it.

3) No safety interlocks either - when you push the button, on goes the laser.

4) Uses AAA batteries. These don't have the capacity of the AA batteries (like the envee) or the rechargeable lithium batteries used by the RPL devices.

This item is of good value IMHO.


As far as eBay goes, sometimes you can get good bargains! You just have to be careful, that's all. Of course, that goes for **selling** as well. I've had problems with people bidding on stuff and not paying.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 10, 2007)

EnVee 100mw 
Easy to modify, and pot screw rotates easily to increase power to 120mw to 125mw. Larger Tube feels good in the hand. FDA approved safety features. Closable apature. Takes AA batteries for power, emission delay which can help to avoid accidental discharge. Lucent Optics (Gary, Ninja) has excellant customer service and I have no doubt that he would take back the EnVee in a minute if I had an issue with it for warrenty to send to CNI or exchange. Also, you can talk to him should you need to, just like with dragonlasers. 


Dragonlasers 125mw
Don't know about mods with it. Smaller. Takes AAA batteries for power which will not last as long as AA batteries. Customer service is top notch. You do have to worry about import issues with Customs but Dragonlasers has told me that they would replace for you, if that ever happend or give you your money back. You can't beat that. 



Both very good choices in my opinion. 



I just like the safety features of the EnVee better and the fact that it takes larger batteries. It just seems more professional (Lab) to me and being able to mod it easily to 125mw to match the power of the dragonlasers 125mw and that it's in the States, sold me. The same power in the EnVee for $47.00 less...


----------



## lgehrig4 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hmmmm.....I have a 100mW Envee and it doesn't burn very well. 

1. Tried black sharpie on a red stick match (Nothing)
2. Tried black sharpie on styrofoam cofee cup (Nothing)
3. Tried heavy duty black plastic bag (took about 5 secs to burn through)

Haven't tried balloons yet.

Burning is not that important, but it's the only way I know the laser is as powerful as it states. It would also be nice to know that it works like others I read about.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 10, 2007)

lgehrig4,

Perhaps you have bad divergance? I assure you that Ninja tests all EnVee's to be the stated power or MORE, before they ship out.


----------



## evlspcmk (Jan 11, 2007)

ok The dragonlaser is the CNI modle, same as what wicked USE to sell befor they decided to make their own. i personally prefer these because they are good burning lasers as the beam is nice and 'tight like a tiger' but however CNI's are not famous for their divergence so expect to lose points there. I also like the fact the tops can come off for easy cleaning of the lens. the CNI's are modable as i have pot modded mine to increase power its quite simple just remove the button and push the pot CLOCKWISE a tad.. if you still have trouble burning with something like a 125mW then the Mrad might be a bit large so a focusing lense would be needed







this is a simple one using a toothpaste lid and a lens from a disposable camera, it also douples as a dustfree cap when its in my pocket and its focusing point is about 1-2 inches... it has some good burning power.

any way have fun with the dragon


----------



## lgehrig4 (Jan 11, 2007)

Johnawesley said:


> lgehrig4,
> 
> Perhaps you have bad divergance? I assure you that Ninja tests all EnVee's to be the stated power or MORE, before they ship out.


 
What can I do to test/fix it assuming that is the case?


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 11, 2007)

lgehrig4,

I was told that people are working on that answer. Hopefully we can use another lens for the Laser. I don't know about you, but my top cap on the EnVee comes off easily and right underneath is the Lens. It could be changed if you wanted. I am going to leave mine alone as I like it the way it is. 

Good points about the Dragonlaser...I don't have any issues with it and I knew that it was made by CNI. I just like the size of the EnVee better. The top cap does come off, so you can clean it easily. Also, you can pot mode it VERY easily as the screw is visable when you take the batteries out. It is not locked in place so it can be adjusted. 

I just love all Green Lasers as it says in my SIG. Any high power Laser that does it's job and won't break on me in a few days...get's my vote!!


----------



## YAG (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a dragonlasers 75mw... output power for the money, it can't be beat, and it appears to be quite well made. Not going to do any pot mods on it, 75mw of green is plenty and I would rather have it last as long as possible.

On another note, some of you said something about the envee having a delay... that has got to be extremely annoying... I want laser light the instant I press the button, not wait three seconds then get something.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 11, 2007)

YAG,

With the EnVee the 3 second delay gives me oh Crap time. Like if I am popping a balloon and it falls over, I don't want the Laser to fire, until it's corrected. It is a great safety feature. I guess the idea of the 3 second delay is to be sure that you want to fire the Laser and are set up to do the task at hand. I agree that it can be annoying if I want the Laser to fire right away but the fact that it helps to make the Laser FDA compliant is what matters to me. It can be disabled from posts that I have read in CPF...


----------



## mobile1 (Jan 11, 2007)

I wonder how many people pick it up.. push the button.. nothing happens than look straight into the lens to see if they can see anything. (that's what people do with flashlights when they push the button and it doesnt come on).
So from that perspective the 3s delay seems more a risk to the everyday user who doenst know about it. Than again these lasers are not for everyday users.. however I still think this feature is quite a risk...


----------



## luvlasers (Jan 11, 2007)

mobile1 said:


> I wonder how many people pick it up.. push the button.. nothing happens than look straight into the lens to see if they can see anything. (that's what people do with flashlights when they push the button and it doesnt come on)


 
Could not help laughing when i read this. It is so stupid but a very natural reaction if something does not work is to look at it. Easy to imagine some one trying to fire up their expensive new laser, no effect, then scratching their heads and turning it it around for a closer look of lens and Arrgghhhhh.

Not a laughing matter if it actually happened. Hopefully those lasers come with a clear warning so no one is going to damage their vision this way.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 11, 2007)

No... NO warning about the 3 second delay on the Laser itself, but it is posted on the Lucent Optics website. If you own the Laser you should know about the 3 second delay, but you are right if you don't tell anyone that uses the Laser, it could be BIG trouble. 

I don't plan on loaning out my Laser, so no problems but yes it could be bad news.

Personally I think if you deal with Lasers and understand that there is really nothing to look at if it doesn't work, I can't see why you would look down the barrel, but I am sure someone would..


----------



## mobile1 (Jan 12, 2007)

So based on your description and no warning... how can such a feature be a security feature... I'd rather think its a security risk. If you'd give the laser to 100 people and tell them to turn it on... I can guarantee you that at least 10 would look into it within 3 seconds, especially if you have an LED come on.. but no laser...

So what are the reasons behind the 3 seconds?


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 12, 2007)

Good Point, but I wouldn't give the Laser to anyone without informing them of that safety feature first. Everyone that buys the EnVee is told about the feature. I would not expect anyone to buy something without knowing about it first, but some people do.
Some people do not care about details, they just care that it does what it does. In that respect, I am differant. I have to know everything about something. Don't know if that is good or bad, but I am informed.

Honestly I can't understand why anyone would look into a Laser with Batteries in it knowing that it can fire but like I said, someone probably would. Lasers have been described as being like a loaded gun. I would not recommend that you look into the barrel of it loaded, but that too someone would do.. 

CNI the manufactures of the EnVee deceided that the 3 seconds was what they wanted. I can give you a list of reasons for the 3 second delay and how it is important.

1.. You put the Laser in it's case and the button is pushed on ...You have 3 seconds to do something about it before you either melt your case or damage the Laser.

2.. A kid gets ahold of the Laser and points it at his or her kid brother or sister... You have 3 seconds to either move the child or take the Laser away without it discharging.

3.. It's FDA compliant..

4.. You are wanting to pop a balloon 6 feet away.. You push the button on the Laser and the balloon falls over... You did not waste Laser energy trying to pop it and can set the balloon up again..

5...If you forget to open the closable apature, then you didn't discharge the Laser with it shut..

6.. The LED doesn't come on, so you know that your batteries are weak or something is wrong and can change your batteries...

7.. Someone walks in front of the Laser and you didn't see them do it and then realize that they did, you can let go of the button within the 3 seconds and not Blind them if it's directed at their eyes...

8.. You set the EnVee down and for whatever reason the button gets pushed. You look at the Laser and realize that it will fire because of the Red LED that is on it (another safety feature) you now have a second or so, to move your eyes out of the path of the beam. A Laser without this feature would blind you. Wear safefy goggles of course at all times and it will lessen the likelyhood of this.

9..You want to fire the Laser at something and for whatever reason you change your mind. You didn't waste Laser energy because it didn't fire.

10..Did I mention that it is FDA compliant?


----------



## Luap (Jan 12, 2007)

mobile1 said:


> If you'd give the laser to 100 people and tell them to turn it on... I can guarantee you that at least 10 would look into it within 3 seconds, especially if you have an LED come on.. but no laser...



You'd have to be a bit stupid to give the laser to 100 people without telling them what the deal is. So then its your fault if it nukes out 10 peoples eyesite. Not the fault of the laser surely..

Just my 2mw's worth mind 

Paul


----------



## windstrings (Jan 13, 2007)

*



Pic removed by Kiessling. Sorry, no outside pics of high powered lasers. Please read stickies about that. Thanx.
bernhard

Click to expand...


Oh Wow!.. I totally read that stickie wrong.... I thought you mean't pictures from "outdoor" shots! .. LOL!....

 so I"m still abit confused as to what allowed.. can we post pics we take ourselves, just not imported from other sites?.. providing of course the pics are tasteful and of legal activity?
*


----------



## luvlasers (Jan 13, 2007)

I was a little confused myself so i checked out the sticky 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/95791

You've got this in the fine print at the bottom

A note about posting pictures in the context of this disclaimer: no pics of >5mW lasers used outside and/or in public will be tolerated on CPF. The same is true for discussion about such activity or any other usage of lasers that might be illegal or in a grey area.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 13, 2007)

luvlasers said:


> I was a little confused myself so i checked out the sticky
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/95791
> 
> ...



Exactly!.. thats what I read too.. I guess my brain works funny because I interpreted that as "outside = outdoors" because they may be illegal to demonstrate openly in public verses indoors behind walls where innocent bystanders are less likely to be involved.

I was tying the "public rational with the outside" and coming up with outdoors!... oh well.. never mind as long as its not a problem.. its just me!


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 13, 2007)

Ahem ... yes ... that's what I meant, too. No pics of a >5mW fired up outside in the open or in public.
That pic ... was it inside? :huh:?
If yes, I am sorry and feel free to repost it.
bernhard


----------



## windstrings (Jan 13, 2007)

Kiessling said:


> Ahem ... yes ... that's what I meant, too. No pics of a >5mW fired up outside in the open or in public.
> That pic ... was it inside? :huh:?
> If yes, I am sorry and feel free to repost it.
> bernhard



Thanks for the clarification Bernhard... I'm pretty new to this part of the forum... don't want to get in trouble before I get started!... I do intend to post pics.. I'll just make sure they are mine and indoors.

I'll try not to take out any animals or pets.. it would be fun to blast a mouse on the butt... but I don't think I have any of those.


----------



## luvlasers (Jan 15, 2007)

windstrings said:


> I'll try not to take out any animals or pets.. it would be fun to blast a mouse on the butt... but I don't think I have any of those.


 
People could get stroppy about blasting mice. My tempation is mosquitoes. Those blood suckers are asking to be blasted.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 15, 2007)

luvlasers said:


> People could get stroppy about blasting mice. My tempation is mosquitoes. Those blood suckers are asking to be blasted.



IN the summer I have these big nasty looking spiders that drop down out of the trees at night.. I don't think thier poisonous..at least no one has gotten bitten yet, but I look forward to toasting these......


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 15, 2007)

Please do not turn this into an animal torture thread. Thanx 

bernhard


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 15, 2007)

Kiessling said:


> Please do not turn this into an animal torture thread. Thanx
> 
> bernhard



hahaha 

this is the funniest comment I've read so far!


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 15, 2007)

I am glad I made you laugh while my post was not thought to be funny at all.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 15, 2007)

Kiessling said:


> I am glad I made you laugh while my post was not thought to be funny at all.



understandably so. It's just the way you said it, adding the smiley face in... :laughing:


----------



## windstrings (Jan 15, 2007)

Kiessling said:


> I am glad I made you laugh while my post was not thought to be funny at all.


 
I"m trying to decide if that would be the "bad" or the "ugly"?  

BTW.. I just broke down and ordered a 125mw DL today to be my bosom buddy wherever I go......


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the Lucent Optics Community Windstrings.... Good to have you..

John


----------



## windstrings (Jan 15, 2007)

Johnawesley said:


> Welcome to the Lucent Optics Community Windstrings.... Good to have you..
> 
> John



Thanks for the welcome.. not often I get welcomed!... Ha!!!

Both units are top notch for different reasons… one flys below the radar and can be brought into any situation or place without looking like your carrying a laser.

With its Gold on black IMO it’s the most attractive pointer out there and only adds to my already good looks!!!!

 The Envee appears more serious with its cool safety devices.. I do like the diode “on” light. The bigger battery and more heat sink I’m sure allows more stability for longer blasts.. It looks like top notch quality and a good buy for what you get.

But the main reason I even bought another laser was to have a very light front pocket laser that carrys a mean punch.

If the envee would have had more power, the decision would have been harder, but I already have a more serious laser.

 
When I want to walk softly and carry a big stick, I’ll bring my Hercules…

When I want to walk heavy and carry a little stick, I’ll bring my DL!


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 15, 2007)

Excellant..I am glad that you love your Lasers.... I love all Lasers that are portable, but I am partial to the EnVee....I wanted a Laser that was more FDA compliant with it's safety features and the closable apature. A Laser that takes AA batteries like the EnVee was just what I was looking for....


----------



## windstrings (Jan 15, 2007)

Johnawesley said:


> Excellant..I am glad that you love your Lasers.... I love all Lasers that are portable, but I am partial to the EnVee....I wanted a Laser that was more FDA compliant with it's safety features and the closable apature. A Laser that takes AA batteries like the EnVee was just what I was looking for....



I bet the AA batteries really give it a nice boost... you really have to run top notch AAA batteries in the other units and it still seems like they starve for power. 
The envee is the perfect size for a small quality laser.. going AAA causes performance to suffer a bit due to their limitations.

If someone is not hung up on needing a very pocketable unit, I would recommend the envee, otherwise the DL can do just as much if not a little more in performance only limited by heat dissipation issues and battery power failing from long or frequent blasts, both of which the envee excells in.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 15, 2007)

Windstrings,

I hear that... All Lasers have their good and bad points. I saw more good points for the EnVee than the bad. I do think that the AA's are indeed one of the things that sold me on it. All of the other Portable Lasers were running AAA's and it was refreshing to see a Laser that takes AA's. I can't stand dirty optics, so the closable apature was too cool and puts me to ease when not using the Laser! If I put fresh AA Lithium Energizers in it, it's amazingly bright and powerful and since there is no duty cycle no heat worries. I have heard very good things about Dragonlasers so please understand that I did have a choice, but I deceided on the EnVee.

Good to have you on CPF and I see that you belong to the community at lucent Optics too, welcome.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 15, 2007)

Johnawesley said:


> Windstrings,
> 
> I hear that... All Lasers have their good and bad points. I saw more good points for the EnVee than the bad. I do think that the AA's are indeed one of the things that sold me on it. All of the other Portable Lasers were running AAA's and it was refreashing to see a Laser that takes AA's. I can't stand dirty optics, so the closable apature was too cool! If I put fresh AA Lithium Energizers in it, it's amazingly bright and powerful.
> 
> Good to have you on CPF and I see that you belong to the community at lucent Optics too. What power is your Dragonlaser?



I got the 125mw.. but my hat is always off to any company that breaks the mold and does something different than everybody else.. its risky, but sometimes genius.....

As long as they maintain thier quality, they will slowly but surely dominate that slice of the market.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 15, 2007)

I say congrats to us all. I am just happy to own a green Laser at all and under $300.00 no less. I remember when a Laser at this power if you could even find one was tons more money....


----------



## photorob (Jan 17, 2007)

One thing that I find very annoying about dragons site is that none of the pictures are labeled. Actually I'm kind of annoyed at most of the laser websites. It seems as if all of them only really highlight there high power lasers. I'd love to know whats what in the pictures. I have a feeling that all the pictures were takin using the 125mw in the first 10 seconds. I'd love to see that same shot after the first minute. I'd bet it's half as bright.


----------



## caraudiojoe (Jan 17, 2007)

photorob said:


> One thing that I find very annoying about dragons site is that none of the pictures are labeled. I'd love to know whats what in the pictures.


:goodjob:
same with the vid


----------



## caraudiojoe (Jan 17, 2007)

ps
i pot mod my 80mW envee ORG. output 
87.9mW
to 126.9mW
i have not turned it all the way up

and that was with cheep batts
http://s132.photobucket.com/albums/q29/caraudiojoe/?action=view&current=laser1.flv
web cam bad video but good for this
coherent FieldMaxII-P
at UCLA


----------



## photorob (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a lower power laser and I'd prefer a pointer style. After some research though I am torn on whether I should get myself involved with a smaller pointer style laser. If you read about laser output on laserglows website they talk about how the pointer style lasers lacks good heat sinking. After a few seconds they heat up and the power drops to less then half it's amount. So what ends up happening is that your 95-mw laser pointer is only a 25-mw laser after a few seconds. The enittial rating of 95-mw's is only the peak power in the first few seconds. This over heating also destroys the life of the laser. I was wondering how much this applies to the lower power lasers. I'm only interested in at most a 75-mw pointer. Even though I will probably opt for a 35-mw. Anything over that demands a high quality laser such as a laserglow laser in my opinion.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 17, 2007)

It would be sweet if the Laser company's would stamp the name of their Laser on the Laser somewhere.


----------



## RVRM (Jan 17, 2007)

It would just be copied.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 17, 2007)

True.... Sad...but true....


----------



## luvlasers (Jan 26, 2007)

photorob said:


> One thing that I find very annoying about dragons site is that none of the pictures are labeled. Actually I'm kind of annoyed at most of the laser websites. It seems as if all of them only really highlight there high power lasers. I'd love to know whats what in the pictures. I have a feeling that all the pictures were takin using the 125mw in the first 10 seconds. I'd love to see that same shot after the first minute. I'd bet it's half as bright.


 
My ***** with Dragonlasers site is they did not accept my submission. Would help if i had a good camera Dunno about 10 seconds. I've used my 125mW dragonlaser for upto 60 seconds and it can still burn/pop/melt things to the very end.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 26, 2007)

luvlasers said:


> My ***** with Dragonlasers site is they did not accept my submission. Would help if i had a good camera Dunno about 10 seconds. I've used my 125mW dragonlaser for upto 60 seconds and it can still burn/pop/melt things to the very end.



My video of burning 7 matches is a full two minutes...

why didn't they accept your submission.. poor quality or too big, or poor quality once you made the video small enough?

http://s86.photobucket.com/albums/k...ew&current=Dragonburns7matchesupto2foot-1.flv


----------

